

Leaked slides on NSA's SSL/TLS Spying "Flying Pig" - nhm
http://imgur.com/a/S0N9d

======
nhm
In the 16th picture, zoomed in, you can see the server target is
94.100.184.14, which apparently belongs to e.mail.ru

~~~
electic
I think this verifies a lot of what we have been hearing in terms of keys.

